
Linux Desktop Market share up to 3.37% in August - doener
https://www.netmarketshare.com/operating-system-market-share.aspx?qprid=9&qpcustomb=0&qpsp=218&qpnp=6&qptimeframe=M
======
doener
Via
[https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/6xebq2/linux_de...](https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/6xebq2/linux_desktop_share_is_growing_up_and_exceeds_3/?utm_content=comments&utm_medium=hot&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=technology)

